#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  producties afgelopen tijd

## Ws Soundexpresse

Heren,
hierbij even wat foto's van wat producties die we de afgelopen tijd gedaan hebben.
We beginnen met n proms achtig dingetje, eerst foto's daarna globale materiaallijst:


Gear:
Licht:
-24 motor takels
-ruim 100m truss
-26 showtec expression 5000
-12x robe 575 xt
-8x 2kw fressnel
-6x 1kw fressnel
-5x ETC profiel
-look unique
-diverse compact led parren 7 tri van showtec
-Avo tiger touch
-36x DMT pixelmesch 37.5

Geluid:
-5x Synco w8lc per kant
-4x Synco STS sub per kant
-1x Synco STS combi per kant infill
-+/- 100 micro's (80 headsets voor koor, 20 overheads, 30 clips, 10 zenders enz enz.
-6 A.S.S. monitoren

Mixers: 3x Presenos gelinks (tafels van geluidsman zelf, die door fanfare was ingehuurd) en x32  voor koormix.

Dan Petey Fest, waar we led-screen geleverd hebben:


gear:
-36x DMT pixelmesh 37,5
-1x SD-8 signal splitter
-1x Media PC met Arkaos Grand VJ

Kermis Helden:




Gear:
geluid:
-2x EV PX bas en 2x PX top per kant
-rack met 2x tg5, cp2200 en dx46 per kant
-X32 tafel
-dj setje (pioneer cdj2000NXS en djm900)
-2x EV ZX3 delay
-2x EV ZX3 monitor voor dj

Licht:
-16x Expression 5000 showtec
-4x robe 575 spot
-4x 1kw fressnell
-4x HQ poer strobe 1500
-2x blinder
-1x tigertouch
-4x spiegelbol

----------


## bones2001

> -+/- 100 micro's (80 headsets voor koor, 20 overheads, 30 clips, 10 zenders enz enz.
>  -6 A.S.S. monitoren
> 
>  Mixers: 3x Presenos gelinks (tafels van geluidsman zelf, die door fanfare was ingehuurd) en *x32*  voor koormix.



Indrukwekkend aantal mics, Nou kun jij vast wel vertellen hoe die X32 zich gedroeg op deze productie.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Geluid:
> -5x Synco w8lc per kant
> -4x Synco STS sub per kant
> -1x Synco STS combi per kant infill
> -+/- 100 micro's



En dan een topic verderop zeiken over aanschaf van een EV lineArray , gast, moet ik je nou nog serieus nemen of niet?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> En dan een topic verderop zeiken over aanschaf van een EV lineArray , gast, moet ik je nou nog serieus nemen of niet?



Kan toch gewoon ingehuurd zijn?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Kan toch gewoon ingehuurd zijn?



Dan weet je dus toch wat je wilt? 

En dat is dus alles behalve een lineArray. Dat huur je in.

----------


## moderator

Mac, omdat een groot aantal lezers waaronder ikzelf ons bijzonder eregeren aan de wijze waarop je reageert de vraag om je iets minder expliciet uit te drukken dan je nu overkomt.
Wanneer dat teveel gevraagd is: laat je primaire reactie ajb achterwege.

Ik ken je al heel wat jaren, maar denk echt dat je beetje doordraaft in de manier waarop je reageert.

@WSS, mooie foto's!

----------


## Gast1401081

Zal zo zijn. 
Krijg alleen een beetje rare smaak in m'n mond als iemand de weg naar de Proostwetering prima weet te vinden, en vervolgens de keuze tussen EV en DB_technologies aan het forum voorlegt.

Gisteren nog bij Ferarri in de F1-pits gesleuteld , vandaag wil ik graag kiezen tussen DaiHatsuCharade en VolkswagenPolo.

----------


## jans

@Mac.
Misschien weet TS heel goed wat hij wil maar past dit niet in zijn budget.
Misschien weet TA heel goed wat hij wil maar past dit niet in het budget van zijn klanten.
Wellicht zoekt TS een tussenweg en huurt hij dat in wat hij graag zou willen als de situatie dat toelaat.

Ik weet ook wel wat ik wil maar heb en geen suikeroom en geen geldboom in de tuin en mijn klanten willen het niet betalen.

@Ws Ziet er goed uit.

----------


## janpy

> Zal zo zijn. 
> Gisteren nog bij Ferarri in de F1-pits gesleuteld , vandaag wil ik graag kiezen tussen DaiHatsuCharade en VolkswagenPolo.




Dan kies ik toch echtt voor de DaiHatsuCharade  :Big Grin: 


Jan

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> Misschien weet TS heel goed wat hij wil maar past dit niet in zijn budget.
> Misschien weet TA heel goed wat hij wil maar past dit niet in het budget van zijn klanten.
> Wellicht zoekt TS een tussenweg en huurt hij dat in wat hij graag zou willen als de situatie dat toelaat.



Hier zijn we precies waar het omgaat...

De klussen worden steeds groter/anders/serieuser, en de keuze van wel of niet de aanschaf van line-array word steeds lastiger.
Synco klinkt natuurlijk geweldig, anders had ik het niet gehuurd... Maar deze klanten interesseert het helemaal niets welk merkplaatje daarop zit. Maar discussie staat in n ander topic, hier doen gewoon ff foto's kijken....

----------


## Stoney3K

Ziet er strak uit Willem! Ik ben vooral onder de indruk van de LED-screens, voegen veel toe aan een mooie set  :Smile:

----------


## Bert

Ziet er goed uit. Ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar je ervaring met de expression 5000.
Komt zo te zien een beste hoeveelheid licht uit, is het vergelijkbaar met par 1000W?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Beste Bert,

die expression 5000 is een prima spotje, maar niet te vergelijken met een par.
Het is meer een beam, licht opbrengst is wel super! Is meer te vergelijken met een mac 101.

Wij hebben deze gekozen, vond de martin te duur voor het verschil in kwaliteit. Heb ze nu 3 jaar en nog geen spijt van gehad....

----------


## Bert

Dat van die beam begrijp ik, doelde meer op of ze er een beetje door prikken qua lichtopbrengst tov parren.
ik heb het plan opgevat om de parren er uit te gooien en te vervangen door expressions. Daar hangen dan ook nog mac250 washjes bij.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zijn producties met een sjieke uitstraling, die LED panels zijn erg fraai.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

beste bert, 

ja mac 250 washes gaan in het niets vallen....

----------


## showband

ik vinnet mooi allemaal.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shure-fan

Hoi Wss,

Als ik zo de foto's van je proms concert zie vraag ik me af..  Hoe heb je monitors bij de catwalk / center stage gedaan,  in je foto's zie ik alleen bij de dirigent een wedge liggen

----------


## sjig

> Mixers: 3x Presenos gelinks



Vraagje hierover; als je 1 of meerdere sl's via firewire linkt, heb je dan nog maar 1 master out, of hoe gaat dit dan? En de auxen? Kan je hier misschien wat over vertellen? ( pb? )


Verder; ziet er goed uit zo, 1 van de grotere producties hier op het forum als je het mij vraagt  :Wink:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Even wat reacties, als 1e op de vraag van shure fan: de monitors voor het koor hingen in de truss, voor het orkest hebben we side-fills gebruikt, verder n monitor bij de dirigent, 1 monitor op het podium op de plek waar de solisten kwamen, en 2 monitoren op de catwalk.

Wat betreft de link van de Presenos, je kan 2 dezelfde tafels linken, en dan ziet ie dat als 1 grote tafel. hoe dat verder precies allemaal werkt weet mn geluidsman...

toevallig afgelopen weekend n soort gelijk klusje gedaan, wel iets kleiner, maar mocht de pret zeker niet drukken:









Lijstje:
Front: Logic Ethos VA line Array
delay onder "afdak" van locatie Logic Ethos CA (2 kastjes per kant, gekozen van wegen 90graden spreiding)
2x sidefill voor orkest (logic LM15)
2x

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Even wat reacties, als 1e op de vraag van shure fan: de monitors voor het koor hingen in de truss, voor het orkest hebben we side-fills gebruikt, verder n monitor bij de dirigent, 1 monitor op het podium op de plek waar de solisten kwamen, en 2 monitoren op de catwalk.

Wat betreft de link van de Presenos, je kan 2 dezelfde tafels linken, en dan ziet ie dat als 1 grote tafel. hoe dat verder precies allemaal werkt weet mn geluidsman...

toevallig afgelopen weekend n soort gelijk klusje gedaan, wel iets kleiner, maar mocht de pret zeker niet drukken:









Lijstje:
Front: Logic Ethos VA line Array (dat is m geworden, klank dik in orde van deze set!)
delay onder "afdak" van locatie Logic Ethos CA (2 kastjes per kant, gekozen van wegen 90graden spreiding)
2x sidefill voor orkest (logic LM15)
2x monitor combo
1x monitor solisten
1x monitor digent
2x presenos mixer gelinkt
1x x32 (voor koor)
30 headsets
20x nuemann km184
diverse overheads/drum mics ed.

licht:
8x expression 5000
6x phantom225led
6x 4bar met compactpar tri7
8x 1kw fressnell
4x etc profiel
look unique hazer
truss......

----------


## timmetje

Ik ga er maar even van uit dat je met 'Presenos' eigenlijk 'Presonus' bedoelt?  :Wink: 

Klusjes zien er erg strak uit trouwens. Complimenten!

----------

